# Seasonal Replacements vs System Updates



## DTC (Jun 8, 2018)

Just turned on my irrigation system and I usually have about 2-4 heads to replace, this year is no different. Should I go ahead and replace the broken rotors with the same rotor, or take the opportunity and put in MP rotary nozzles?

My plan is to upgrade and redesign my entire system: at a minimum, this will involve replacing every single head (52 heads in 11 zones today) with a rotary nozzle; moving some heads; adding some new lateral lines and heads; replacing broken valve boxes; and installing a Rachio flow meter (already own it). If I'm feeling lucky, it might also include: upgrading my backflow preventer; fixing a minor leak 7' below grade on the shutoff valve; and upgrading valves if needed.


----------

